# How I Met My Cat, Pinky



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, I met Pinky about three weeks ago and I see this little place to post the thread. I think you guys will enjoy the story.

Let me start off with this, I've had cats ever since I born, literally. I am a major cat addict. Well I moved to Las Vegas from my parents place in Oklahoma where I left behind the two cats I had with my parents. 

I've been in Vegas about 6 months and have been telling my Fiance that we were going to have a cat one day. 

So, about three weeks ago, The Animal Society of Las Vegas came to the MGM Grand, where I work. Everyone was talking about it and we all wanted to go see the animals (especially us women) and I had my lunch break and decided to run down there with a coworker. Her and I both looked at the kitties gushing over how CUTE they were. 
I looked into one of the cages to see this brown tabby, long haired cat with two little pink paws poking out. I read the tag "Hi my name is Pinky" and started playing with her. My eyes lit up and I was having a good time. 
One of the volunteers asked me if I wanted to hold her, and of course I said yes. Pinky hopped into my arms and started purring and face-hugging me. I was sold. But the catch was I'd have to take her home that day, or so I thought. 
Turns out Pinky wasn't adoptable until the next day because she had to get spayed the next day. I gushed. I put her back in the cage and said "Okay, how do I get her?" 
She tried hopping back out of the cage and I smiled. 
Running back up into the break room (mind you I had to go up a large flight of stairs) I grabbed my ID card and ran back down, telling my Supervisor I'd be late coming back from lunch, I was getting a cat.
I ran back there and breathlessly put my ID on the desk. 
The best part was, I was soon to find out that the MGM was going to pay ALL the fees for her shots, her spaying and the adoption fees. I WAS ECSTATIC! 
Pinky started meowing from the cage she knew this was it as well, she was finding a home at last.
We brought her home the next day, and she was instantly comfortable with my fiance, laying on him and giving him kitty kisses and such. She loves me a lot but she has chosen him over all the others in the house. 

 And I couldn't be happier.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

See? Sometimes the cat picks YOU!

The MGM rocks, what a great organization to pay for all of that!


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

Yes, the new CEO apparently is a HUGE animal lover.  

And I know, I don't think I've ever CHOSEN a cat. We all know they are OUR owners, we just feed them and take care of them


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

What a WONDERFUL story! I'm so happy for you! You are one lucky person!


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

It's one of those moments where everything couldn't have gone better if we tried!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

What a sweet story


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

The only thing missing is pictures.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ what cooncat said :wink: we need to see the pics...

congrats on getting chosen.


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

In that case let me attach a couple pictures. She's adorable, so hold on to your socks! 

And well one is my thumbnail, the other two are in my album on here, all my other pics of her are on my phone. >_< I'll probably get around to posting them.


----------



## Squeakist (Nov 3, 2011)

I love your bagpuss hat


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

How is she doing? I bet she'd be all over me kissing me, purring real loud, and BEGGING me to pet her in anyway possible.


----------



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh she is gorgeous! I'm so glad she chose you and you chose her in return! Love these sweet stories.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

What a *WONDERFUL* story! I bet she's just going crazy over you! She's SO CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Pinky is stunning. Good karma will come to the MGM for caring for animals so much.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Aww, she's so pretty! 

And I'd sooo want a hat like yours, (even though I know it won't look as good on me)

I was at the MGM Grand for my honeymoon, so now 2 good reasons to remember it fondly.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Just a heads up....the OP hasn't been around since March....


----------

